# Time between mating and eggs?



## bbyparit (Sep 25, 2014)

I have four box turtles in an outdoor habitat. I had three, then, yesterday, I brought home a new one. I introduced him to the pond and offered him some food and decided to check him the next day.. this morning. I went out to check on him and he had mated with one of my females. And they say turtles aren't fast.

It is the end of September. I had assumed we'd be doing the hibernation thing soon... so, how long will this part of gestation take? Is my female going to be looking to lay eggs in the middle of winter or will her body slow down all processes until spring? I have been googling all morning but could not find this information. 

thank you!

Paula


----------



## tortadise (Sep 25, 2014)

With turtles/tortoises it works much different than mammals or humans(were a mammal too). Females will retain sperm from the male. When a female ovulates it will utilize the sperm retained when the eggs are developing. Once developed and laid they will undergo the development process. Of course given the proper temperatures, moisture, night drops, etc...

So think of it this way. Humans and primates will typically ovulate every 28-30 days(I'm not a woman so this is a best guess for me) tortoises and turtles cycle just like a female human. But ounce a year. Now within that ovulation starting it will go through a cycle of the eggs then dropped. This can happen multiple times. Those are called clutches. Each species cycles for different durations. Redfoot tortoise can cycle from ovulation to dropping eggs every 7-10 days to every 6 weeks. Sulcatas will typically cycle and lay eggs every 30 days. Each species is completely different. Mostly it is driven off the natural cycle of weather. Weather meaning wet season, dry season, spring, summer, or winter. Some species will lay just before winter and the egg goes through a stage of non-development. This is called a diapause. 

So I hope some of my blabbing made sense. But tortoises/turtles do not display the same procreative cycles as a mammal.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 25, 2014)

tortadise said:


> With turtles/tortoises it works much different than mammals or humans(were a mammal too). Females will retain sperm from the male. When a female ovulates it will utilize the sperm retained when the eggs are developing. Once developed and laid they will undergo the development process. Of course given the proper temperatures, moisture, night drops, etc...
> 
> So think of it this way. Humans and primates will typically ovulate every 28-30 days(I'm not a woman so this is a best guess for me) tortoises and turtles cycle just like a female human. But ounce a year. Now within that ovulation starting it will go through a cycle of the eggs then dropped. This can happen multiple times. Those are called clutches. Each species cycles for different durations. Redfoot tortoise can cycle from ovulation to dropping eggs every 7-10 days to every 6 weeks. Sulcatas will typically cycle and lay eggs every 30 days. Each species is completely different. Mostly it is driven off the natural cycle of weather. Weather meaning wet season, dry season, spring, summer, or winter. Some species will lay just before winter and the egg goes through a stage of non-development. This is called a diapause.
> 
> So I hope some of my blabbing made sense. But tortoises/turtles do not display the same procreative cycles as a mammal.




Box turtles typically lay in spring. The mating begins from fall to early spring so when the ovulating occurs and egg laying begins spring time the eggs have a higher probability of being fertile.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well everytime turtles or torts mate don't make eggs and they don't have to mate to make eggs .and they don't get lonely . And with this info. You now know turtles are not people . Relax enjoy your box turtles they will not lay eggs in the winter .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Paula, and welcome to the Forum!

Short answer - a female box turtle usually lays her one clutch of eggs in the spring so they will hatch in the fall before the cold weather sets in. It doesn't matter when she was bred, she will not lay her eggs until Spring.

Naturally, there are exceptions to every rule, but what I've stated above is the norm.


----------



## bbyparit (Sep 25, 2014)

Great. Thank you. I hoped it was this kind of answer... I was just amazed that this little guy got in there and got busy in the first few hours.


----------



## bbyparit (Sep 25, 2014)

I also have a female who laid eggs on August 10th. I put a metal screen over the location for now as I have seen a skunk in our yard recently. I plan to remove the screen towards the end of October...


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope the eggs hatch! Then you'll have cute little boxies!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello and welcome!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

